# What rides come with a 42,44 moonroof



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

I need to get 1 for the impala...Before I take of and look for one to cut out - what vehicles and years of that vehicle-come with a 42 or 44 inch sun/moonroof?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andre$$_@May 6 2007, 02:28 AM~7842889
> *I need to get 1 for the impala...Before I take of and look for one to cut out - what vehicles and years of that vehicle-come with a 42 or 44 inch sun/moonroof?
> *


Late '70's to late '80's Cadillacs and Lincolns. The ones in Cadillacs will have a chrome beauty ring. The ones in Lincolns will not. I personally prefer and have one out of a Lincoln (44") installed in my '64 Impala.


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 6 2007, 12:33 PM~7844414
> *Late '70's to late '80's Cadillacs and Lincolns. The ones in Cadillacs will have a chrome beauty ring. The ones in Lincolns will not. I personally prefer and have one out of a Lincoln (44") installed in my '64 Impala.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 6 2007, 12:33 PM~7844414
> *Late '70's to late '80's Cadillacs and Lincolns. The ones in Cadillacs will have a chrome beauty ring. The ones in Lincolns will not. I personally prefer and have one out of a Lincoln (44") installed in my '64 Impala.
> *


PICS PLEASE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i got my 42" out of a 79 lincoln cont.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

What size are the one's that come in a 90-92 Fleetwood 93-96 Fleetwood ?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 6 2007, 08:48 PM~7846741
> *What size are the one's that come in a 90-92 Fleetwood 93-96 Fleetwood ?
> *


38 inch's


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is my 44 in a 78 lincoln markV ( gold )


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@May 7 2007, 08:28 PM~7855509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE 42 TO ME.........


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 8 2007, 01:45 AM~7856408
> *IT LOOKS LIKE 42 TO ME.........
> *



it is  

a gold one too!

I found a gold 44 in an 80 towncar the other day, of course I had to scoop it to go with my gold 42 :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 7 2007, 11:45 PM~7856408
> *IT LOOKS LIKE 42 TO ME.........
> *


I always say things are 2 or 3 inches bigger than they really are!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@May 8 2007, 09:16 PM~7863971
> *I always say things are 2 or 3 inches bigger than they really are!!! :biggrin:
> *


to much hot sauce on the taco homie.....


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 8 2007, 09:47 PM~7864136
> *to much hot sauce on the taco homie.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@May 9 2007, 05:03 AM~7864230
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


I think ya should just cut the roof right off and i'll take that moonroof off your hands :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 8 2007, 10:07 PM~7864249
> *I think ya should just cut the roof right off and i'll take that moonroof off your hands  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good, bring the torch!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@May 9 2007, 05:13 AM~7864284
> *Sounds good, bring the torch!
> *


I'll bring the plasma cutter...cuts nicer


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Just a hack saw, Surrey style.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 6 2007, 09:12 PM~7846417
> *PICS PLEASE
> *


Here you go sir. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332474


----------

